# Notebookkauf - LG Electronics M1-JDGFG ?



## ParadiseCity (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

möchte mir ein neues Notebook zulegen. Was mir ziemlich wichtig ist, ist dass es KEIN Widescreen-Display hat und eine Auflösung von entweder 1400*1050 oder 1600*1200

ich habe beim durchforsten folgendes Notebook gefunden:
http://geizhals.at/a220606.html

Ich wollte mich nun mal informieren, ob hier schon jemand erfahrung mit LG-Notebooks hat.

Oder vielleicht fällt dem ein oder anderen ein anderes NB ein.

Danke jedenfalls schonmal für eure Meinungen


----------



## cpp_rookie (4. Dezember 2006)

Hey,

ich hab auch ein LG Notebook und ich muss sagen, bisher bin ich vollends zufrieden!
Allein die Akkuleistung verblüfft mich immer wieder (über 4std., wenn ich da andere höre ist das ein Traum*g*) und solange man nichts großartig aufwendiges macht ist das Teil sauleise, man hört es kaum 

Auch wenn die erst recht neu auf dem Markt sind, ist es bestimmt kein Fehlkauf  

Gruß


----------



## ParadiseCity (4. Dezember 2006)

Gut zu hören 
thx

Und wie siehts bei dem in Punkto Verarbeitung aus?
Bei meinem alten NB (Gericom :-( *g*) hat nach einer Weile zB der Deckel ziemlich geknarzt (bis mir die Schaniere komplett eingerissen sind *g*)


----------



## cpp_rookie (4. Dezember 2006)

Bisher ist noch alles bestens, hab das Book auch noch nicht allzu lange, 2-3Monate nun..
Ist aber echt super verarbeitet und gut stabil, 

Schau doch mal bei http://www.notebookcheck.de vorbei, auch wenn deins glaub ich nicht drin steht, kannst du dir ja mal die anderen von LG anschauen, wie die so abgeschnitten haben


----------

